# Lake Murray Oklahoma



## Haulinbass02 (May 7, 2010)

Has anyone ridden in the field trials area at Lake Murray Oklahoma? We are thinking about going up there and camping during the week before a trials competition next month. Weather should be nice, leaves turning.......
We'll be tent camping at the equine ready camps they have there and riding around there some, just looking for some input. Thanks

Oh, and where are there other good camping areas with trails in Oklahoma? Preferably southern OK, as it is about an hour away from me.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey! I live thirty minutes from Lake texoma! I have never personally road the trails, but I here a LOT of great things from locals who have. They say it's beautiful and they have nice facilities. 

We have quite a few places to ride. Platter Flatts is a nice trail located around the Texoma area. Very wooded, and pretty. You can ride by a water fall and walk through part of the lake.


----------



## Haulinbass02 (May 7, 2010)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Hey! I live thirty minutes from Lake texoma! I have never personally road the trails, but I here a LOT of great things from locals who have. They say it's beautiful and they have nice facilities.
> 
> We have quite a few places to ride. Platter Flatts is a nice trail located around the Texoma area. Very wooded, and pretty. You can ride by a water fall and walk through part of the lake.


I see they have equestrian camping and a lot of it! I can't tell though, are there corrals and hitching rails etc for the horses or is it pretty much up to you for equipment and containment of your horses?


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I honestly don't know, but calling the lake ranger or an office there would probably be the best way to get a current description of the facilities. I know Lake Texoma also has it's 'own' horses they take people on trail rides, so one would think they have corrals and stuff for people who bring their own.

But, I would go ahead and bring equipment just in case. Stuff could be broken or stolen maybe, I don't know.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Lake Carl Blackwell is GORGEOUS! Lots of great trails and places to keep your horses.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I have heard about that place too! I went up to trails in Antlers, OK. Spectacular camping grounds for horses. Nicest I have ever seen.


----------

